# deer skull camo? any one



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

a friend of mine went to the ata show and said one of the companies there had a product done in deer skull camo but he cant remember what company!
what i am getting to is i am taking my 09 dream season and changing it over to a 2010 with new limbs cams and strings and would like to find a company to dip my riser in deer skulls not human skulls is there any one out there with that pattern yet???
thanks bryan


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*up*

ttt


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i must have missed that...would be cool

ttt


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

All I heard is people saying they would like a deer skull pattern but Ive only seen the regular skull camo...


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hmm*

i think he said it was on one of the back pack companies packs!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

There is a backpack company that uses a deer skull camo pattern but it is not a film dipped.

If there was a film dipped deer skull pattern I too missed it.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Right*

you are right but if they can do it on fabrike they can dip it to i would say!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Up*

Ttt


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

dodgecitychs.com does a great job.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

tttt


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

If deer skull camo looked as good as the regular skull camo, I would be getting it.

SICK!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I agree I would like to see the regular skull camo also made in deer skull camo. That would be cool!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

there has to be someone with this out there!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we gooo!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, this would make much more sense as an option than human skull camo.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Up up and away


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Someone has to jump on this soon, like said there is a lot of folks speaking out for the deer skulls. I think there is a lot of us goody two shoes family men who like the concept but just have a issue with what is to some of us the dimented or sacreligous look of human skulls.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well film dips are not made specifically for bow companies.

Most are made for other products...human skulls look good on the fender of a Motorcycle


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

*Tarjac*

www.tarjac.com


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i would like a deer skull camo also that would look cool


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I did some looking and could not find any film with deer skulls in the pattern non of my suppliers have it . If someone can come up with a design for this pattern I would be more than happy to help get the ball rolling to get a film custom made in this pattern but I would need some Ideas on this so if someone knows sombody that can design this pattern let me know and atleast we can see if we can get this started.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it would be tough to do deer skulls tightly together like the human skulls because of the racks.


----------



## Hoyt14 (Dec 27, 2006)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Yeah, this would make much more sense as an option than human skull camo.


Yea, unless Predator hunts with a bow, but they may have mixed feelings about that after Arnold


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

This sounds interesting. I would love to see a bow with this.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

lets see some pics once yall find it


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Little something I have been tinkering around with. What you think?


----------



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

pretty cool


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I appreciate your attempt but that just doesn't look good.


waylonb19 said:


> Little something I have been tinkering around with. What you think?


As stated earlier it will be pretty much impossible to have a deer skull camo that looks good. I'd be more than willing to eat my words if someone can pull it off but I don't see it happening.:sad:


----------



## ProLink (Jan 2, 2010)

*It can be done!!*

I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


----------



## 4Boys (Dec 27, 2009)

PLEASE...PLEASE... can we get this ball rolling. I would to have this come deer season. I believe this could b done easily by the right ppl.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

The human Skull Camo is great. But I don't hunt people. I am very surprised that an Animal Skull Pattern hasn't been made similar to the Human Version. I'm ordering a new bow all blacked out and was gonna get it dipped in Mossy Oak Brush. But if someone comes out with a Antlered Skull Pattern, I would gladly switch over. But it needs to be of the same Quality and finish of the Human skull Version. Just another 2 cents added.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


That would look great on the limbs with a black riser.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*cooool*

Pro Link that works for me i would dip my bow with that right there i like that alot more than the other skulls!
can eagel custom do that?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about!! 


ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hmm*

lets get this going!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Up*

Ttt


----------



## astranger1 (Sep 15, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


now that is sweet

also what about doing away with the skull and just have the rack (may make it easier to blend and breakup)


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

help!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up. Let's see if someone can get this Antler Pattern together!. :wink:


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


looks great... maybe you should send it to one of the dipping companies :wink:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


That looks wicked! We need something with Whitetail skulls and racks though 
Don't get me wrong, the mulies look nice too :wink:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks pretty good any more Ideas I will contact the designer and see what it would cost to develope this. How many would be interested in this pattern please post what you would like to have dipped if this pattern was availible as it is expensive to develope a custom film and I would have to know that it would sell before I could go with this.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Eagle Custom said:


> Looks pretty good any more Ideas I will contact the designer and see what it would cost to develope this. How many would be interested in this pattern please post what you would like to have dipped if this pattern was available as it is expensive to develope a custom film and I would have to know that it would sell before I could go with this.


If you could get it like the second picture but with a Whitetail rack I would have my limbs and accessories all dipped in it :thumbs_up


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Camo Skulls*

Here is the link to the company at the ATA
Mountain Mikes Reproductions

http://masterofskulls.com/


----------



## ProLink (Jan 2, 2010)

*I'll work on it.*



Eagle Custom said:


> Looks pretty good any more Ideas I will contact the designer and see what it would cost to develope this. How many would be interested in this pattern please post what you would like to have dipped if this pattern was availible as it is expensive to develope a custom film and I would have to know that it would sell before I could go with this.


I'll try and work on a "real" version next week if I have time. That one was just a quick one to show that it could be done.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


Bad ass.lets get the ball rolling!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I would pay to get my bow dipped like the 2nd picture sample in a heart beat!


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

Prolink, that is excellent!

I talked to somebody at the ATA Show, and he said the "Skulz" camo is outselling regular camo 2 to 1. 

I failed to see the attraction with human skulls

This, I can see! Take it on up!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ProLink said:


> I'll try and work on a "real" version next week if I have time. That one was just a quick one to show that it could be done.


they should do 3 patterns

whitetail

elk

Muley


----------



## Quicksliver (Nov 22, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> they should do 3 patterns
> 
> whitetail
> 
> ...


Do a mix of them and add pronghorn.


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> Looks pretty good any more Ideas I will contact the designer and see what it would cost to develope this. How many would be interested in this pattern please post what you would like to have dipped if this pattern was availible as it is expensive to develope a custom film and I would have to know that it would sell before I could go with this.


count me in


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*yes*

if it is whitetail i would have my bow and shotgun dipped


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

waylonb19 said:


> Little something I have been tinkering around with. What you think?


It hurts my eyes!


----------



## razor61 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pro link... that looks sweet. I would also have my bow dipped in a pattern like that:thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the second deer skull pattern myself. Shawn (Eagle Custom), take the lead on this one.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*up up and away*

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

ets hear from some more people


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

I would also


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

*deer camo*

keyeshuntinggear.com


----------



## kobudo (Aug 30, 2007)

Deer skull camo, would be great. Human skull are a little to morbid. "Daddy, why do you have dead people on your bow?"

JJ


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

well what does everyone think of this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the www.camobooty.com lol


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I like the www.camobooty.com lol


haha those photo galleries are in desperate need of some decent lookers.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt lets see this camo


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Whats's the Verdict?:darkbeer:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Well here is one more that was sent to me


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont like it. The other one that was done on page one is better.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the skulls on the one above with the random direction of the one on page one would be great I emailed the guy to see if he can do this to see what it looks like .


----------



## ProLink (Jan 2, 2010)

*Gave it another try*

I spent a little more time on this version but I'm sick of drawing them I want to shoot them.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

That is sick I like this one . I will Pm you


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Eagle Custom said:


> Well here is one more that was sent to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like one of Paul Morris's logos :thumbs_up


----------



## stewbaca (Nov 29, 2009)

*another*

Dick Chaney uses human skull camo, but he hunts his friends.:embara:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks sweet. Would'nt want to have it on my bow though.


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

prolink said:


> i spent a little more time on this version but i'm sick of drawing them i want to shoot them.


that is an awesome one i would dip my riser in it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ProLink said:


> I spent a little more time on this version but I'm sick of drawing them I want to shoot them.


The Pic is looking much better. But I think it might be a tad too busy. Plus when you get it on a bow specially with one with a lot of cutouts. The Antler skull pattern might get lost. Just my 2 cents. Maybe a tad more seperatrion between Skulls?


----------



## ProLink (Jan 2, 2010)

Double S said:


> The Pic is looking much better. But I think it might be a tad too busy. Plus when you get it on a bow specially with one with a lot of cutouts. The Antler skull pattern might get lost. Just my 2 cents. Maybe a tad more seperatrion between Skulls?


If you look at the skull camo on the PSE bows they are busy. It has to be, that is what gives it the camo effect. I tried spacing it more and it looked like a black background with random skull pictures on it. If you look at skull camo in person from more than about 5' away it looks like gray camo. You only notice the skulls close up. But I mainly it did just to show that it can be done.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*you nailed it*

well for one i like it and would kill to have my riser dipped in it today!


----------



## Tom Brown Jr (Dec 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Mine looks like crap compared to these...haha


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we go!


----------



## Tom Brown Jr (Dec 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Up we go


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

ProLink said:


> I spent a little more time on this version but I'm sick of drawing them I want to shoot them.


 I need a bow dipped. I would choose this if someone offered it.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Just to update I have contacted a graphic designer to try to get some original artwork that I can use to have a film developed so the ball is rolling. 

I would like to thank the guys that posted and emailed me ideas for this pattern and the one that referd me to a graphic artist. 

I have contacted the grahic artist I was refered to to help come up with some original artwork. He has got back with me and said he is willing to take on the project . I sent him some of the ideas I was sent to use as idea of what we are looking for in this pattern. 

Now any Ideas on what to name this pattern.


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> Just to update I have contacted a graphic designer to try to get some original artwork that I can use to have a film developed so the ball is rolling.
> 
> I would like to thank the guys that posted and emailed me ideas for this pattern and the one that referd me to a graphic artist.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it. How about simply "BONE"


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sweet. I'm looking forward to seeing how this all turns out.

How about "fallen Antlers" or "Antler heaven".

:darkbeer:


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

BOW4UM said:


> Looking forward to it. How about simply "BONE"


 Bone gets my vote.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

well will hold off intill this is done to have my riser dipped this will turn out to be a money maker hear!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

You guys are on to something here! :darkbeer:
Cant wait to see this on a bow. I need one refinished.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

we must go up!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

any updates yet?


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be watching this thread.

If somebody gets this thing going, mt black Alphamax is gonna get some deer skull limbs.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I have talked with the graphic artist and he is willing to do the artwork so that I can take it to the developer. I am now waiting on the developer to let me know what type of file he needs it in (they told me one and the artist asked for formate. and I know nothing about this). I was told that from the time I give them artwork it will take about 60 days to produce a proof and if I aprove it it would be about 30 more days until it is made and ready for dipping. This is not cheap to have a film developed at least $5000.00 with artwork, development, and min film order so I need to know if their is enough intrest in this pattern that it will sell so lets get the word out and see if people would use this pattern.



Thanks Shawn


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Will the base be able to be changed?. Like with the Omen you did?. If i can get it in Desert Sage / tan base, I'm in. :darkbeer:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.




That would be a nice camo pattern for a bow, i think you're on to something. :thumbs_up


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Double S said:


> Will the base be able to be changed?. Like with the Omen you did?. If i can get it in Desert Sage / tan base, I'm in. :darkbeer:


My plan is to make the pattern so that the base color can be just about any color you would want so like on the pattern that is shown on this post the skulls would be whatever base color you picked . So the only base this pattern would not work over would be very dark colors like black


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> My plan is to make the pattern so that the base color can be just about any color you would want so like on the pattern that is shown on this post the skulls would be whatever base color you picked . So the only base this pattern would not work over would be very dark colors like black


If you get this pattern in. I wanna be your Guinea pig. I'll send my riser in.lol


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Double S said:


> If you get this pattern in. I wanna be your Guinea pig. I'll send my riser in.lol


x2

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

i am all in you will be getting my riser as soon as you get it!:teeth:


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

i'm in for at least one dip as well.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I would get my limbs and all my acc. done....


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

We must stat at the top!


----------



## backwoodsrebel (Feb 19, 2010)

this ideas awesome people out there would eat this up in a hurry. I'd even consider dipping a shot gun er rifle with a synthetic stock. that'd look crazy!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt :star:


----------



## Buckriser (Jan 28, 2010)

ProLink, something like that would look bad azz!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Buckriser said:


> ProLink, something like that would look bad azz!


Yes, yes it would!


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

*I'm in !!!!*

Would do my rem. ML700 stock and my hard hat!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> Just to update I have contacted a graphic designer to try to get some original artwork that I can use to have a film developed so the ball is rolling.
> 
> I would like to thank the guys that posted and emailed me ideas for this pattern and the one that referd me to a graphic artist.
> 
> ...


For the name how about: THE BONE YARD
It has several meanings but i'll give you the clean hunting definition.....Its their final resting place. :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Come on folks! vote for the *BONE YARD* PATTERN.


----------



## adk (Jan 15, 2010)

like this would look good on my T.C


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

guys I had my xforce dipped by shawn in the skull camo with orange, the pictures yousee, do NOT do the bow any justice, its tons better.


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening Bump.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump it up


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sweet*

That is pretty sweet!








Buckeye water transfer printing.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.



Can anyone do this as a dipping option & would it void my warranty on my 2010 Vendetta?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

The first (and hardest) part will probably be getting a film dipper willing to purchase enough film in this pattern to make it worth it for them. As for design, anyone proficient in graphic design can turn out the pattern according to the film developers specs (myself included). Good luck.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> The first (and hardest) part will probably be getting a film dipper willing to purchase enough film in this pattern to make it worth it for them. As for design, anyone proficient in graphic design can turn out the pattern according to the film developers specs (myself included). Good luck.


I think here on archerytalk alone you could probably have enough of a crowd looking for a pattern like this to be able to make it worth anyones while. lol

I know if someone makes it i will be shipping multiple bows and limbs and accessories to get dipped :thumbs_up


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

*Update !!!*

I talked to the graphic artist today and I think we have all the details worked out for him to get to work on the design so that it is an original art work , in the format that the developer needs and all the little things that it takes to get this made into a dipping film. 

So it looks like we are moving forward with this but still could use some more ideas for a name. 

I will let you know when I get the first proof to see what you guys think.

I would also like to thank all that sent me their artwork and ideas. I would have not been able to do this without your ideas.


----------



## Badmoose (Jun 7, 2009)

When the PSE skulls came out... myself and several others said we would like it if it were animal skulls.

The consensus was it should be a mix of Whitetail, Mulies, Bear, Moose, Elk, Caribou, Pronghorn, & big full curl mountain goats of some kind as our ideal. (you know... all the major hunting critters)

That said... I really like the 2 mulie versions posted here. Ideally... somewhere in the middle, busy wise.

Subscribed to this thread, passing the word, & envisioning my DXT riser dipped!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> I talked to the graphic artist today and I think we have all the details worked out for him to get to work on the design so that it is an original art work , in the format that the developer needs and all the little things that it takes to get this made into a dipping film.
> 
> So it looks like we are moving forward with this but still could use some more ideas for a name.
> 
> ...



1. Awsome thank you~! 


2. Does anyone know *IF* this would affect my PSE warranty on my 2010 Vendetta? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Badmoose said:


> When the PSE skulls came out... myself and several others said we would like it if it were animal skulls.
> 
> The consensus was it should be a mix of Whitetail, Mulies, Bear, Moose, Elk, Caribou, Pronghorn, & big full curl mountain goats of some kind as our ideal. (you know... all the major hunting critters)
> 
> Subscribed to this thread, passing the word, & envisioning my DXT riser dipped!



I agree :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Can anyone do a pattern with just one skull about belly height and antlers to look like tree limbs ? 

On a shirt the antlers can even go over the shoulders and down the back. Keep it simple !!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

ProLink said:


> I spent a little more time on this version but I'm sick of drawing them I want to shoot them.



This is would look great on a bow. Let's get this going. Never understood the human skull dip.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

great!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*deer skull camo*

Back to the top.I really want to see how this turns out.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

rackmasterlgw said:


> Back to the top.I really want to see how this turns out.



So do i actually.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

me three!


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

*ttt*

x3 :darkbeer:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Tttz*

%%%%%%%%


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*up up and away!*

back to the top


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*up up and away*

@@@


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Count my riser in for a BONE YARD Dip!!!!!*


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry guys but the name Bone Yard has already been used by somone else. So we need to keep looking for names for the pattern.


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

Antler Apparition Camo

Love the design :thumbs_up


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

i would like to see what ya'll come up with also.. but im kinda in the minority cause i really dig the skulz camo.. if u can tell. for me its fitting, i always drew skullz everywhere and kinda gothic.. i like to be different. noone else in my area has one yet!!!


----------



## Pine Sniper (Dec 12, 2009)

1. C.O.D. -Cemetery of Dreams pattern
2. Death Dip
3. Buckmare camo


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Rattling Antler Camo
Crooked Horn Camo
Dead Deer Camo
Dead Deer Down Camo
Twisted Antler Camo
Antler Dip Camo
What'a Rack Camo
Stick n' Pick Camo


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Bbd camo


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

rack attack camo, deer slayer camo, bad bone camo,six feet under camo,and my favorite "BACKSTRAPS" camo.please choose mine one of mine and dip my limbs....wink wink.:teeth:


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Trophy Skull

Ok What do I win?


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

"Grave Yard"


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

!!!!!


----------



## Badmoose (Jun 7, 2009)

Antler Addiction Camo


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

How About

BONE HEADS Camo pattern. :darkbeer:


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Back up to the top


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

non typical bone camo, non typical camo, big tine camo, droptine camo, split tine camo,


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

corpse camo


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Got board this afternoon, so I took a picture of my self-done euro mounted 8 point and kinda worked it into a camo...










Any suggestions? I have it saved into different layers so I can change about anything (number of skulls, background, proximity)

I personally think it needs more skulls/


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Here it is with a few more skulls, gray background and a camo overlay burnt to the skulls


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Snow skull anyone?


----------



## nicole10 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would put any of the three on my bow. Nice Job


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Reezen w/ Camo Pattern*

Quick Photoshop overlay with Reezen behind the camo pattern...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

.BuckHunt. said:


> Got board this afternoon, so I took a picture of my self-done euro mounted 8 point and kinda worked it into a camo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Great Patterns Folks. Bump this Up. :smile:


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

i can't remember which hydrographics guy it was on AT but he offered if the pattern came to him to get the ball rolling if someone came up with a good pattern. the only thing i see wrong with it is that it is not a repeatable pattern not like a website background. they are very easy to make in photoshop using layers and very easy to find DIY's on how to do it. my only suggestion.

if it is not a repeatable pattern, it will look totally out of place in the end.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Read the first few pages. He's Eagle Custom. A lot of us are eyeing this page, Subscribed to this thread. I'm really looking forward to seeing a Deer skull pattern. :smile:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*up we go*

we must stay at the top for this one


----------



## Tom Brown Jr (Dec 26, 2009)

We need Prolink to get back on this. His were by far the best.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt :thumbs_up


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any euro mounts they could get pictures of?

I want to try it with a combination of different skulls but I only have the one.

If possible take pictures against a solid background (a color not represented in the skull itself would be best for background) this makes it much easier to extract just the skull from the photo.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Keeping it up :darkbeer:


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Closeup of riser with skull pattern....


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

That looks good.

Just threw this one together










Sorry for the bad quality, but it gives the general idea.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Still waiting on this


----------



## motoxophilite (Oct 13, 2009)

Gradually it is coming alond good job fellas on trying to get this DEERSKULL pattern going:shade:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

ursonvs said:


> i can't remember which hydrographics guy it was on AT but he offered if the pattern came to him to get the ball rolling if someone came up with a good pattern. the only thing i see wrong with it is that it is not a repeatable pattern not like a website background. they are very easy to make in photoshop using layers and very easy to find DIY's on how to do it. my only suggestion.
> 
> if it is not a repeatable pattern, it will look totally out of place in the end.


This is one of the reasons I called in a graphic artist I took the ideas that were sent to me by all the great guys on AT and sent them to him to make a original artwork mixing the ideas sent to me and making it in a tileable pattern so that it could be made into a dipping film that can repeat and look awsome.

*UPDATE*

I got a proof from the graphic artist it was ok but not really what you guys or I had in mind so he is working on it with some more ideas I sent him. I will keep you posted. When he sends me somthing I think you will like I will post it for some feedback before I send it to the film developer.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Good to know!!!

Thank you for taking it upon yourself to get this going keep this moving!!!


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Deer Skull*

Good to hear Eagle,I have an Omen looking for a new look.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*tt*

cant wait!:thumbs_up


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

*Bump*

Back up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:thumbs_up


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

antler addiction camo
antler advantage camo
dead heads camo
buckillusion camo
and i dont know the first thing about name rights and such but if it was ok with the founders of this forum
why not "A.T. camo" since it kinda started here...this one might be a strech...but im just thinkin out loud


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

huntinhoosier said:


> antler addiction camo
> antler advantage camo




These 2 are the best imho. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*up up and away*

ttt:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Good morning Antler Fanatics!. Bump this up.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

We are going to need this in the DIY dip kit!!!


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt... Good stuff!!!!


----------



## RIPNROR (May 7, 2007)

Bump I'm liking the idea of this my Madness could use some new skin


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up up up


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt for antler advantage camo :thumbs_up


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Antler Advantage camo
Head Hunter camo
Antler Freaks camo


----------



## backwoodsrebel (Feb 19, 2010)

mod10g said:


> Antler Advantage camo
> Head Hunter camo
> Antler Freaks camo


:set1_signs009:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

any more news yet?


----------



## BOWHUNTIN101 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the pattern would look great! Can't wait to see the final image!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> I got a proof from the graphic artist it was ok but not really what you guys or I had in mind so he is working on it with some more ideas I sent him. I will keep you posted. When he sends me somthing I think you will like I will post it for some feedback before I send it to the film developer.



How much closer are we?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

back to the top hope we hear something soon!


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

huntinhoosier said:


> antler addiction camo
> antler advantage camo
> dead heads camo
> buckillusion camo
> ...


bump


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Bone madness


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Will be getting my new bow next week and I would really like to know where this is going...

:darkbeer:


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT cant wait would love my AB dipped in sinester skull camo aka SKULL STALKER CAMO.skull stalker has a ring to it im baised but i think i need my limbs dipped in trade for creating the name.:wink::wink:


----------



## nem73 (Mar 11, 2010)

Prolink,s skull pattern is awesome! I would buy that in a minute.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

Double S said:


> Good morning *Antler Fanatics*!. Bump this up.


Now thats a good name... I too would like to see a mix of big game..or even other solo patterns....cool stuff


----------



## deadheadskulls (Mar 14, 2010)

like this? I do camo skulls.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

deadheadskulls said:


> like this? I do camo skulls.


That is awesome, but we are thinking up a deer skull camo for bows (or whatever) to be dipped in. Like Skull camo, but less humanish :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Elkslayer6x5 said:


> Now thats a good name... I too would like to see a mix of big game..or even other solo patterns....cool stuff


Thanks for the bump. :wink:

keep this at the Top.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

:blob1: <== Me waiting for this!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

i personally would love to see a pattern that was made with interlocking tribal style antlers of different character. Some drop tines,and some typical racks all intertwined.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Yyy*

Must go to the top


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Hmmm*

ANY UP DATES YET?:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Update ? :darkbeer:


----------



## RIPNROR (May 7, 2007)

Bump TTT when is the ball gonna get to rolling on this 
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. Can't wait to see the pattern on a bow or Shotgun. :darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.:darkbeer:


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

to the top again!


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

any more news...ttt


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been working with an graphic artist on this he has done some work on it but I did not feel it was what we all were looking for yet so I sent him a couple more pics of some of your ideas and am waiting to hear back. I will let you know.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks keep us posted


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

huntinhoosier said:


> antler addiction camo
> antler advantage camo
> dead heads camo
> buckillusion camo
> ...


Keep the names coming guys I kinda like Antler Addiction but would still like more ideas


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

antler advantage camo wins hands down imho!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Would it be possible to see what the graphic designer has come up with so far?

Maybe we could offer up some ways to improve it.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

How about headgear camo? Man I hope you come up with something soon I just e-mailed you about doing my limbs with the red and black skull camo but would much rather have this done.


----------



## alaskamagnet (Jul 30, 2009)

That rocks!!!



ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

cantwait for this!


----------



## UKBowhunter (Nov 30, 2008)

My favourite so far is C.O.D = Cemetry Of Dreams!!

I would be up for having my bows dipped in this also, or buying the kit for DIY  !

What's the latest updates???


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

This is what he sent


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Shawn

I'm going to wait and see what happens with antler camo forsure 

My suggestion is 

I like the pattern that PSE is using for the skulz because it has depth, you know by using different sizes and orientations to creat depth

I think the same type of idea with deer skulz/antlers would be freakn sick


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I see why you are waiting that does not look near as good as some of the patterns they had up earlier in this thread....


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

I am able to do custom stuff like deer skulls or about whatever using DuraCoat on any bow or gun.


----------



## UKBowhunter (Nov 30, 2008)

okiehunt said:


> I see why you are waiting that does not look near as good as some of the patterns they had up earlier in this thread....


X2:thumbs_up


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> View attachment 749217
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he sent


There is no mass to the antler on them... 
looks like they need to get a mineral site build up for those deer :wink:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I spent a little more time on this version but I'm sick of drawing them I want to shoot them.


I talked to the artist today and he is going to do somthing more like the one ProLink did so I will post a pic of it when he gets it to me.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

to the top!
ukey:


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes very cool indeed. :thumbs_up


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So far, I like this one the best- 










maybe a few less skulls but, I like the design; makes the skulls look a lil "mean".:darkbeer:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> So far, I like this one the best-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! :thumbs_up


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Christopher67 said:


> I like it! :thumbs_up


That is the one I sent to the artist to give him a idea of what you all wanted and he is supposed to be working on one very similar.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

cant wait for something to happen!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> That is the one I sent to the artist to give him a idea of what you all wanted and he is supposed to be working on one very similar.



Nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Eagle Custom said:


> That is the one I sent to the artist to give him a idea of what you all wanted and he is supposed to be working on one very similar.


sa-weet!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

back to the top!ukey:


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

:ball:


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

*plus one*



Christopher67 said:


> I like it! :thumbs_up


I copied that pattern and emailed it to my phone as a background got to messing around with the color tinted it green with black background looks sweet:thumbs_up can the film be tinted once the pattern is finished ?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

WE MUST GO UP:thumbs_up


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

shortstick28 said:


> I copied that pattern and emailed it to my phone as a background got to messing around with the color tinted it green with black background looks sweet:thumbs_up can the film be tinted once the pattern is finished ?


I'm not an expert, but I think so. I've seen the regular skulls in red so I assume the same would be possible with this.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

shortstick28 said:


> I copied that pattern and emailed it to my phone as a background got to messing around with the color tinted it green with black background looks sweet:thumbs_up can the film be tinted once the pattern is finished ?


When the pattern is done it will be clear skulls with black background and shading so that you can use about any color base color under it like the human Skulz pattern used on PSE and Rytera bows it is this way so that the skulls can be what ever color you choose except black or other really dark colors. This is the human skulls pattern like on PSE bows only over Lime green


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we go


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*yyyyyyyy*

back to the top!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

TTT for what hopefully will become the sweetest camo out!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Hoe this comes soon i acnt wait!!!!


----------



## keriansart (Apr 5, 2010)

*Deer Camo*

What are your thoughts on deer camo? Just Skulls? Just Racks? I'd like to know what people like the most. What colors do you look for, the more natural look or the black and white stuff?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we go!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

keriansart said:


> What are your thoughts on deer camo? Just Skulls? Just Racks? I'd like to know what people like the most. What colors do you look for, the more natural look or the black and white stuff?


Skulls with racks! Color really depends how the pattern looks.... 
...and what it's going to be on


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Green Deer Skulls


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> When the pattern is done it will be clear skulls with black background and shading so that you can use about any color base color under it like the human Skulz pattern used on PSE and Rytera bows it is this way so that the skulls can be what ever color you choose except black or other really dark colors. This is the human skulls pattern like on PSE bows only over Lime green
> 
> 
> View attachment 753646




Yes this color green, but whitetail skulls.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

great idea guys my daughters future chaos is in for sure. And maybe my judge. Good work and thanks for keeping this going.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Anymore on this?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*?*

Any up dates yet?


----------



## backwoodsrebel (Feb 19, 2010)

going up!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up up & away!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Is it just me, or are most guys wanting this camo PSE shooters? :set1_thinking:


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> When the pattern is done it will be clear skulls with black background and shading so that you can use about any color base color under it like the human Skulz pattern used on PSE and Rytera bows it is this way so that the skulls can be what ever color you choose except black or other really dark colors. This is the human skulls pattern like on PSE bows only over Lime green
> 
> 
> View attachment 753646


That would be awesome with alienx heads on my alienx!!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

+1. That would be sweet!


rodney482 said:


> That would look great on the limbs with a black riser.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Think we will be seeing the pattern soon?


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

I hoep soon!


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Awesome work guys....I guess I will be dipping my skulz bows to this pattern hopefully in the near future*


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## openarcher (Apr 13, 2010)

*some one needs to get this going*

I sent a pic of that to 10 people 9 said they have a bow that they would do right now.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Been almost 3 weeks since we last heard from Eagle Custom...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

I STARTED THIS THREAD WEEKS AGO IT WOULD BR NICE TO HEAR A UPDAT PLEASE!:wink:


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

Not dip, but deer skulls


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

abowhunr said:


> Not dip, but deer skulls


Dang I kinda like that! Where did you get it done?


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. I did it in my shop. Painted it up myself


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

abowhunr said:


> Thanks. I did it in my shop. Painted it up myself


excellent job!! :darkbeer:


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

abowhunr said:


> Thanks. I did it in my shop. Painted it up myself


Do you do work for other people? If so how much would a variation of that run?


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I paint a lot as I paint rifles on the side as a hobby / business. I hadn't painted a bow in a while though so I painted both of my new ones I got this year. Both of them AXEs, one is turkey ninja black with turkey feet and turkey silhouettes and this the the second one. I used to paint a lot of bows too in the past, but ended up doing more guns. You can click on my homepage link and see some of the rifles I have done recently.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we go!:thumbs_up


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Up we go


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry guys I am still waiting on the artist


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> Sorry guys I am still waiting on the artist


How is he coming on it?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

slow


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Up we go!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

So either the graphic artist is really busy, slow, or is making an awesome design!


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

anything yet?


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Deer Camo*

Check out this link. It's of the Keyes Hunting Gear.

I know that some pics of the camo itself was posted earlier but take a look at the actual products to appreaciate just how cool this stuff looks.

http://www.keyeshuntinggear.com/products.html


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

ProLink said:


> I just whipped this up in 5 minutes with Photoshop so I'm sure a graphic artist would have no problem coming up with something.


Woooooo, that's sick!! 

Sign me up.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Pretty sweet ProLink. I'm sure Eagle Custom could work with that. I would put that on my bow right now!


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter (Oct 3, 2006)

*Deer skull camo*

I have a Elite Cuda that could use a face lift. Put my riser down for the deer skull camo dip...


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

up we go!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Eagle Custom,

I just hooked you up! Check your PM's.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

nstrut said:


> Eagle Custom,
> 
> I just hooked you up! Check your PM's.


I sent him an email to see if he is interested in doing the art work. (hope he will and has to be faster than the other one.)

Thanks


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Art work for what?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

The graphic artist I was working with was going to slow so Instrut sent me the contact info for another one to get the art work done for this as the art work has to be original (copyright issues) and has to be in a certin format to have film developed from.

UPDATE

I contacted a new artist last night and he has got back with me saying he can do the artwork on this now we are just getting the price worked out so we can get the ball rolling on this again. 

I know alot of you have been waiting for this pattern and I am still moving on this but I am at the mercy of the artist on this part as that part of it is over my head and I have to make sure that the artwork is original (I dont want to spend the time or money in court if it is not) 

I would also like to thank all that have sent me Ideas and stuck with me on this I know it is taking awile but hopefully it will have been worth the wait.

I still need more Ideas for names


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

take as long as you need so when it is done it is perfect. I have a conquest 3 comming that i will be getting done in this camo when it ready for sale.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! This is a great idea :darkbeer:


----------



## Brett800205 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.keyeshuntinggear.com/index.html

Thats the company you all are talking about.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

we are all still hear!!!:teeth:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Well this is the proof the new artist sent what do you guys think.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice, But I think it is a little busy. I think it would look a little better with a few less skulls. jmo though.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Well seeing how you asked, It is ugly and I don't know to begin describing how.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Eagle Custom said:


> Well this is the proof the new artist sent what do you guys think.


Guys,

I have dealt with this artist and I am telling you there really is none better out there. If he has an idea and basis to work from, he'll give us what we all want to see.

As far as this pattern, it is too busy and wouldn't work well on a bow.

Don't lose faith. This guy will make it happen.:star:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok guys let me know what you think needs to be changed I would like to have more input so that I can let him know what needs to be done all at once as he does charge for his time (as we all do) So give me all your ideas and I will let him know what changes need to be made. 

I think it is to busy myself also but this guy got this far on his first shot so I think he is doing great and getting this pattern going should go alot better know.

Thanks Nstrut for the contact info for the artist.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with the others. It's a little too busy. I have to look really close just to see what goes where.


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Double S said:


> I agree with the others. It's a little too busy. *I have to look really close just to see what goes where.*


I felt like that in high school once. j/k 

Eagle Custom, you are very welcome my friend!


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

*too busy*

I am still favoring the one prolink came up with in post # 73


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

shortstick28 said:


> I am still favoring the one prolink came up with in post # 73


its post #72, but yea me also.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

nstrut said:


> I felt like that in high school once. j/k
> 
> Eagle Custom, you are very welcome my friend!


LMAO!. :teeth:

Its like Lego's. :angel:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

shortstick28 said:


> I am still favoring the one prolink came up with in post # 72



only a : wide 10... taller tines... then just add them drops :darkbeer:



yep, the last offering - was kinda bizy... jmo


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Well here is the second attempt what do you guys think of this one.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

hhmm.. getting closer I think.. I am not sure what to say about this one. I like it, but something still doesn't seem quite right to me. I think part of what my eye doesn't like is how they are kind of fuzzy around the edges and have kind of a halo around them. Definately going in the right direction though...if it was decided that this was the pattern, I would probably buy it, just not PERFECT yet in my eyes....


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd send him a picture of the human skull pattern along with a picture of a sigle deer skull. Then I'd tell him to mimic the human pattern using the deer skull.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

He was given a picture of the human skull pattern and of the pattern prolink came up with and this is what he has come up with so far I think the problem with the deer skulls is the antlers they tend to make the pattern busy looking . I like prolinks pattern but it has alot of black to it but I am doing this pattern for you guys and gals and really want your input on this do you like the realistic skulls or the ones like prolink had on his. I have full confidence in this artist as he came up with the first proof within 24 hrs and this proof in about the same amount of time and he listens when I tell him what you guys are after in this pattern I know it is not exactly what everone wants but I am looking for middle ground as not everyone is going to like the same things I know some want it to have much larger antlers butt the bigger the antlers the more cluttered it begins to get. Keep the ideas comming so we can get this pattern made and availible for dipping..


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

Eagle Custom said:


> Well here is the second attempt what do you guys think of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I like it & think it is bad azz.:jam:*


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

indiana ******* said:


> *I like it & think it is bad azz.:jam:*


That it does.

Matt


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

*awesome*



snewton_89 said:


> Quick Photoshop overlay with Reezen behind the camo pattern...


who do i ot to pay i got a reezen that will be there when its ready


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

The artist sent me a couple more proofs I will post pics when I get back to my computer this after noon. I think we are getting really close they look a lot like the last one without the glow around them.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Well he did some more work before I even had a chance to let him know what you all thought I think this guy is alot like you and me he has got this thing going great here are a couple more proofs he sent me let me know witch one you like and if their are any more changes that you think need to be made.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like them both.. I think it is getting as close as it's going to get. I think you are right about the antlers making things look cluttered/busy. I'm not sure which of the two latest I like better. The first one has more "depth" to it.. looks like the skulls in the background are further back, kind of a cool effect. The second is more cluttered, but I think is better camo.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I think the first one is on the money and I would get some stuff dipped in that for sure...


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok guys I need more input I like both of them but I need to know what everyone thinks so we can keep this moving forward .


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Out of the last 2 i like the 1st one the best.*


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I like the first one definatly. Second one is to light.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> Well he did some more work before I even had a chance to let him know what you all thought I think this guy is alot like you and me he has got this thing going great here are a couple more proofs he sent me let me know witch one you like and if their are any more changes that you think need to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the bottom one out of these 2.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

nice work... looks great... really like the top (darker) print


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I just talked to the artist and he is putting a few final tuches on the pattern and then will change it to the format needed to have it made into a film for dipping so if you have any other changes you think need to be made let me know pretty soon or it will be to late . 

Still looking for names


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Christopher67 said:


> I like the bottom one out of these 2.


I am with you buddy, I like the second one Hmmm my axe would look good in that


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hmmm*

i like the tpo one best!


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Top one for me too.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the top one but would like it even better with a few less skulls, it still seems pretty busy to me.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Eagle Custom said:


> Still looking for names



Horn Porn
"Real Horny"
Tangled Dreams
Antler Addiction
Twisted Tines
November Waiting


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I had him go with the top one as I wanted this pattern to go with about any color background so the pattern needs to be darker ink when the pattern is done as the white will be clear so that it wi be the color of your choice. 



l


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

*Deer skull camo*

Update

Well I sent a pic of the art work to my developer and he likes it and as soon as I get my artwork from the artist in the proper format it will be going to the developer to have a proof film made to make sure it is what we are after and then it will go into full production. I am not sure how long this process takes but this pattern will be availible for dipping hopefully in the near future. I would like to thank the guys that sent me ideas and the one that put me in contact with the artist that took the ideas and made it into somthing that could be sent to the developer and I would also like to thank all of you that have stuck with this I know it has been a long time and the wait is still not over but good things come to those who wait.


This is the pattern that I am going to have made (might be a few small changes when the developer sees it) I hope all will like the end result.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

nstrut said:


> Horn Porn
> "Real Horny"
> Tangled Dreams
> Antler Addiction
> ...


I Second " Tangled dreams" BY nstrut. 



Eagle Custom said:


> Update
> 
> Well I sent a pic of the art work to my developer and he likes it and as soon as I get my artwork from the artist in the proper format it will be going to the developer to have a proof film made to make sure it is what we are after and then it will go into full production. I am not sure how long this process takes but this pattern will be availible for dipping hopefully in the near future. I would like to thank the guys that sent me ideas and the one that put me in contact with the artist that took the ideas and made it into somthing that could be sent to the developer and I would also like to thank all of you that have stuck with this I know it has been a long time and the wait is still not over but good things come to those who wait.
> 
> ...


very nice. Congrats.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

As tony would say greeeaaat!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I am still looking for Ideas for a name so keep them coming.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

I think that was a great choice. Like you said - the dark and light need to stand out so they will still have definition when applied over different backgrounds and have top coat over them.
It looks great!


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Double S said:


> I Second " Tangled dreams" BY nstrut.


Hey thanks! That was my favorite suggestion also. 

I have to admit I'm a pretty big dork because I still make myself laugh with "Real Horny". :teeth:


----------



## Ambesi (Apr 20, 2010)

This camo design rocks! Well done!!!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

*Update !!!*

The artwork has been sent to the developer so we are still moving forward with the Pattern


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Eagle Custom said:


> The artwork has been sent to the developer so we are still moving forward with the Pattern



Sweet!~ :darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Eagle Custom said:


> The artwork has been sent to the developer so we are still moving forward with the Pattern


I have a battered PSE Brute that needs a facelift. looking forward to seeing the real deal. :darkbeer:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

The developer is working on it we are still moving forward. I will let you know when I know when it will be ready for dipping.


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

How about this deer skull graphic http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1132318 ?


----------



## randyxx75 (May 7, 2010)

*camo name*

I have read and looked at each post here, and seen every pattern posted, while I like the final best I think it should have one prominent skull with smaller background skulls. jmo, as far as a name ,,, "Eagle" did the work and I can hear people ordering their bow in the new "Eagle Antler Camo "


----------



## buckfever74 (Aug 27, 2006)

*camo names*

1. mystic dream camo
2. antler mayhem camo
3. hunter's dream camo 
4. antler madness camo
5. rustic rack camo
6. rack confusion camo


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump For Eagle Custom. I still like "Tangled Dreams" for the name. :darkbeer:


----------



## Coltran03 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Cant wait to see the final product*



Double S said:


> Bump For Eagle Custom. I still like "Tangled Dreams" for the name. :darkbeer:


X2 for Tangled Dreams


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*ttt*

any word yet?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

It is at the developer I will let you know when they give me an update


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ttt*

Up we go


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

buckfever74 said:


> antler madness camo




:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

vipper1967 said:


> a friend of mine went to the ata show and said one of the companies there had a product done in deer skull camo but he cant remember what company!
> what i am getting to is i am taking my 09 dream season and changing it over to a 2010 with new limbs cams and strings and would like to find a company to dip my riser in deer skulls not human skulls is there any one out there with that pattern yet???
> thanks bryan


check out 

boneheadcamo.com


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> check out
> 
> boneheadcamo.com



Sweet TY!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

liquidprint.com is the web contact info for the film suplier


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Here's another one*

Just a 5 minute project also on Photoshop


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

I like the first one myself.


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

I got board tonight and played with some camo Ideas. What u all think.. Iam by no mean a photoshop expert, just playing around.


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Nice work!!*



tannman said:


> I got board tonight and played with some camo Ideas. What u all think.. Iam by no mean a photoshop expert, just playing around.


I would definately like one of these graphics on my bow. When will we know who can and will do these kind of water transfers. Keep me in the loop guys so I can send one of my bows to get it done.


----------



## angelman7 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the bonehead camo


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

tannman said:


> I got board tonight and played with some camo Ideas. What u all think.. Iam by no mean a photoshop expert, just playing around.


the 5th one is SWEET!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bonehead camo will be available in August...check with your local dipper


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

Fire skull camo on a bow


----------



## shooter918 (Jun 16, 2010)

that would be sweet


----------



## my78gpx (Nov 8, 2009)

If it was a bow theen it was a new PSE. They are offering for a limited time only a new skull pattern on their bows. Check out pse-archery.com . If your interested you need to act fast, they will not be offered for long... and you cant find them used, I know I've tried.


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

alrighty guys,, been working on the deer skull camo.. I added a some diffrent back grounds and I overlaid the skulls so they were not so white, and loud looking.. 

Im going to contact a company that I have dealt with in the past on some other projects.. They have recently got some water printing stuff in, and by the sounds of it they can print there own... So im going to have one of these put on my bow.. Not sure which one but im going for the orange or the green.. Let me know what you all think and if you guys want, im sure we could work something out.. Not sure if the company will send you the paper or if they want to do it.. Im going to try and get the paper so I can do my own bow... But im sure they would be more then happy to do yours... Let me know....


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

well just got off the phone with my contact and its not good... They dont do water transfer printing in house, they ship it to china... They also request a 500 piece minimum.. Im gonna look around on the web to see if I can find a place that will except my design and get us a sample of it... If anybody has any leads let me know..


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

I just sent a request to these people http://www.eaglecustomgraphics.com/index.html with 2 of your graphics. They may need permission to print them. I'll post their reply.


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

here they all are on a bow..


----------



## paraarcher (May 12, 2010)

*Who did your bow?*



tannman said:


> here they all are on a bow..



Eagle Graphics just responded with this: 

"I have a film being developed that is deer skulls but not with the color behind it their is a pic of it on archerytalk it will be able to be done over different color base colors like the human skull pattern"


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

and the close up view..


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

paraarcher said:


> Eagle Graphics just responded with this:
> 
> "I have a film being developed that is deer skulls but not with the color behind it their is a pic of it on archerytalk it will be able to be done over different color base colors like the human skull pattern"


that would be great.. Just worried that the color wont show through as much as the human skull pattern because by the sample that he is working on looks a little congested... But it might be a different story was its all done.. My skulls are spaced out more so they will bring more of the back ground through the pic.. I guess will will have to wait and see what its going to look like...

I was hoping to get the color in the water transfer printing because that would eliminate a step in painting the bow a base color first.. Its hard to paint a bow and get a good cover because of all the cut out in them.. The water transfer would flow in all the cut outs and cover nicely... Also was going for that people can do there own bow and not get them sent out,,, if we could just get some people to sell us the film... Then most people could do it them self, and not have to worry about getting the bow painted with a base color first.. I have the stuff to paint and have been doing it for a long time so it would be no prob for me to spray a base on a bow,, but then agian its still a pain in the butt to do because of the cut outs and makings sure u get a good cover...Thats why I added the color back grounds.. 

Then if you wanted to take it a step further you could spay a candy over the whole bow and really make it look sweet... If you did the green skull camo you could spray a green candy and really push the skulls in the background and I think it would look sweet... Something I would love to try... Will see how this design goes... I think if there are enough people interested in my crazy design it might be worth a try to them. Give the custom more to chose from... And I thank you for your help sir.


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*My favorite*

This is my favorite of all them...Hanover Hydrographics has it available I think...I JUST WISH THERE WAS ALOT MORE GREEN IN IT!!!! But I like it a whole lot better than the bonehead stuff or whatever that is on the athens bows...that stuff bout makes my eyes cross...LOL


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

tannman said:


> that would be great.. Just worried that the color wont show through as much as the human skull pattern because by the sample that he is working on looks a little congested... But it might be a different story was its all done.. My skulls are spaced out more so they will bring more of the back ground through the pic.. I guess will will have to wait and see what its going to look like...
> 
> I was hoping to get the color in the water transfer printing because that would eliminate a step in painting the bow a base color first.. Its hard to paint a bow and get a good cover because of all the cut out in them.. The water transfer would flow in all the cut outs and cover nicely... Also was going for that people can do there own bow and not get them sent out,,, if we could just get some people to sell us the film... Then most people could do it them self, and not have to worry about getting the bow painted with a base color first.. I have the stuff to paint and have been doing it for a long time so it would be no prob for me to spray a base on a bow,, but then agian its still a pain in the butt to do because of the cut outs and makings sure u get a good cover...Thats why I added the color back grounds..
> 
> Then if you wanted to take it a step further you could spay a candy over the whole bow and really make it look sweet... If you did the green skull camo you could spray a green candy and really push the skulls in the background and I think it would look sweet... Something I would love to try... Will see how this design goes... I think if there are enough people interested in my crazy design it might be worth a try to them. Give the custom more to chose from... And I thank you for your help sir.


Even if the pattern is full color you still have to paint the riser so that the film has somthing to bond to. I can put you in tuch with a developer for your film if you would like to have it made it will run about 1200.00per color for developement and then you will have to purchase the film when it is made.


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

1200 dollars per color, that is ridiculous... I dont even know how many colors are in the fire back ground.. If I had only 4 that would be 4800 dollars. I could air brush every bodies bows that wanted it for the cost of the development work..

Is it paint or a primer you still have to paint it.. I thought it was a primer... Primers are much easier to work with because if you run them you can sand the run out.. If you run a base its alot harder to fix..


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

tannman said:


> 1200 dollars per color, that is ridiculous... I dont even know how many colors are in the fire back ground.. If I had only 4 that would be 4800 dollars. I could air brush every bodies bows that wanted it for the cost of the development work..
> 
> Is it paint or a primer you still have to paint it.. I thought it was a primer... Primers are much easier to work with because if you run them you can sand the run out.. If you run a base its alot harder to fix..


I dont set the price but that is what they charge to make the cylinders for the printing of the film they do cut it a little if the film is 4or more colors (I have not had any with that many colors developed.)

It has to painted as the film chem. bonds to the paint and even full color patterns are somewhat transparent and need the proper base color so that the colors on the film come out looking like they should .

When I do a bow riser I take it down to bare alum. etch prime ,prime,base color,dip then clear.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

waylonb19 said:


> Little something I have been tinkering around with. What you think?


....uh..... no comment. :zip:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*hmmm*

ant word yet?


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the one above with the green int he background...

You guys are making me anxious, I need my bow dipped in the future and I have always sorta liked the skulls camo, but you guys got something good going here. My PSE needs to be dipped before next season. Hoping to send it out when I get back stateside in December.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I just copied, pasted and then emailed it to myself and now I can use them on my iPhone as wallpaper!!!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Just got a paper print back from developer for aproval so should not be much longer


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Do we have any updates on this? Looking like it kinda fizzled...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

.BuckHunt. said:


> Do we have any updates on this? Looking like it kinda fizzled...



Good question...


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say it fizzled.....


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

well, i think i have the only one so here are a few pics:shade:


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Camo4u just picked up this deer skull pattern in their camo wraps - http://www.camo4u.com/patternthrash.htm


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

tannman said:


> I got board tonight and played with some camo Ideas. What u all think.. Iam by no mean a photoshop expert, just playing around.



Anyone know if this camo pattern is registered or trademarked? I want to make some stickers/wrap for my rzr out of it and don't wont to step on any ones toes in doing it. I messaged Tannman about using it or if he sold the rights to anyone for it and never got a reply about it. Can anyone shed some light on this? I have a White lighting 1k rzr and I think it would look awesome to replace the factory stickers with something like this in the background. This thread is the only place I have found anyinfo at all on it.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Sackamous said:


> Anyone know if this camo pattern is registered or trademarked? I want to make some stickers/wrap for my rzr out of it and don't wont to step on any ones toes in doing it. I messaged Tannman about using it or if he sold the rights to anyone for it and never got a reply about it. Can anyone shed some light on this? I have a White lighting 1k rzr and I think it would look awesome to replace the factory stickers with something like this in the background. This thread is the only place I have found anyinfo at all on it.


You do realize this thread is 5 years old and he may no longer be a member.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

H20 imaging has some cool finishes


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Sure do dale, I looked on his profile it says he was online 2 days ago. If it had been a while I would of left it where it was. Thoes look good Aven but I really like the second to last black and white pattern


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Try this one more time looking for info...


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a couple...


----------

